# Magura Durin SL - it's a feather!



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got this from the team manager in Germany. Don't have too many details on it...since it is a '09-'10 product. Compared to the non-SL version it is night and day difference in the weight department. Giving it a test run this weekend when I pre-ride the Leadville 100 course. Here are some pictures for the time being.....


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh that's really nice, Magura's putting a lot of effort into the fork department at the mo, Fox should start worrying.:thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks excellent! I can't wait to get ahold of one of the 100mm models. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

That's Hawt!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you weigh it before you installed it?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Did you weigh it before you installed it?


I did not, as I do not have a digital scale to weigh a fork...or other small parts. All I know is that it is a bit lighter. Holding the 2 forks in hand....there was a noticeable difference.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The claimed weight is 1350gms (2.98 pounds) on the 80mm, where the standard 80mm Durin is 1420gms.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i would assume its pretty stiff too from the double brace.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

You. Did. Not Weighed It????

WTF man!!! :madman: 

That´s probably my next fork...:thumbsup:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Batas said:


> You. Did. Not Weighed It????
> 
> WTF man!!! :madman:


Yeah, yeah, I know. Please UPS me a digital scale, and I will weight it for all the World to see :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> Looks excellent! I can't wait to get ahold of one of the 100mm models. :thumbsup:


Or the 29er model? If one is coming?

G


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. Please UPS me a digital scale, and I will weight it for all the World to see :thumbsup:


Just bring it to a butcher!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Or the post office, the butcher will likely leave the extra thumb weight on his scale....


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Just bring it to a butcher!


if you take it to a butcher youll win leadville for sure! youll be riding so fast because youll have bears chasing you the whole race trying to eat your fork from the smell!:thumbsup:


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

That looks nice. Since I am a noob, what is the mount on the left side for?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

rcmaster1029 said:


> That looks nice. Since I am a noob, what is the mount on the left side for?


It's to mount a clip to hold the front brake hose.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's to mount a clip to hold the front brake hose.


That's what I was thinking, but thank you for the verification.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey KERKOVEJ what can you say about the fork stifness? is it stiff like FOX?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> Hey KERKOVEJ what can you say about the fork stifness? is it stiff like FOX?


Isn't that phrase supposed to be crazy like a fox? :skep:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> Hey KERKOVEJ what can you say about the fork stifness? is it stiff like FOX?


I have previously raced on FOX forks for 3 years. I can say that the Magura Durin in the 80mm and 100mm is stiffer and smoother. The only other fork I can compare the Durin to in similar function would be the Cannondale Lefty..which I raced for 1.5 years.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I have previously raced on FOX forks for 3 years. I can say that the Magura Durin in the 80mm and 100mm is stiffer and smoother. The only other fork I can compare the Durin to in similar function would be the Cannondale Lefty..which I raced for 1.5 years.


Very cool! If its stiffer and about 200g lighter than FOX we have a new winner! :thumbsup: 
I will have to test ride one. Just dont like the green.. looks good on your bike but I prefer white, or white with other colors.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You're in luck, white and black are the standard colours...


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Durins run close to listed weights*

My previous post here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3883186#poststop

Sorry for delay but I finally mounted up my 2008, 80mm disc only Durin. With 178mm cut steerer and star nut installed it was 1422gms. My 2004 Fox F80X disc only was 1596gms, so a 170gm saving there.

The Durin is a lot stiffer than my F80X, maybe the busings in the Fox needs replacing after 4 years but I have done 2 sets of seals and oil services on the Fox, so its in reasonable shape. Steering is more direct than the F80X

The Durin is plusher than the F80X, I've had to add a few psi to the suggested pressure for my weight. It handles smaller bumps better and compression ramps ups faster than F80X and the damping feels better controlled. The lockout works as well, but I don't think it settles into its sag on lock out. It seems to just lock out on it normal height.

Overall it's a great fork. Interesting to see how easy it is to set up the SL, but once it's setup, thats it.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Gosh, I looked at my LBS (in zip code 50613) and they didn't have one there in stock? But they did have some dude that plays guitar...

Nice to see you're enjoying life out there Jeff! Was just in Longmont for a quick family trip over the 4th but didn't have room to bring a bike let alone time to ride while there. Take care!


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

You can purchase direct from Magura.

Magura USA
724 West Clem Street
Olney, IL 62450
phone: 800-448-3876
or 618-395-2200 #230
fax: 618-395-4711
www.magurausa.com
[email protected]


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Magura said:


> You can purchase direct from Magura.
> 
> Magura USA
> 724 West Clem Street
> ...


Just the durin race though right? When will the SL be available?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I have previously raced on FOX forks for 3 years. I can say that the Magura Durin in the 80mm and 100mm is stiffer and smoother. The only other fork I can compare the Durin to in similar function would be the Cannondale Lefty..which I raced for 1.5 years.


Does this fork have a lockout? It does not appear so from the pictures. Would this fork steer as precisely as the Lefty. I am considering replacing a 2007 Lefty Speed Carbon SL with this fork in 100mm. If you were in my shoes, would you do this?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Does this fork have a lockout? It does not appear so from the pictures. Would this fork steer as precisely as the Lefty. I am considering replacing a 2007 Lety Speed Carbon SL with this fork in 100mm. If you were in my shoes, would you do this?


This SL does not have a lockout, and not sure if it comes with one....but the non-SL version in 80mm and 100mm do. As mentioned above, the ride quality is very similar between the Durin and the Lefty I rode/raced a few years back. If I was in your shoes...honestly, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

Correct, the new Durin SL will not have a Lockout this is to save weight instead it has Fix compression damping cartridge with optimum, self adjusting race setup (Albert SL). They should be ready for purchase around October or September. Along with the New Marta SL Magnesium which weights in at 299 grams! with larger pad surface for optimal heat dissapation and stopping power. I have a 2009 product brochure with all the information. If anyone is interested in details on are new forks and brakes you can email me. [email protected]


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

Correct, the new Durin SL will not have a Lockout this is to save weight instead it has Fix compression damping cartridge with optimum, self adjusting race setup (Albert SL). They should be ready for purchase around October or September. Along with the New Marta SL Magnesium which weights in at 299 grams! with larger pad surface for optimal heat dissapation and stopping power. I have a 2009 product brochure with all the information. If anyone is interested in details on are new forks and brakes you can email me. [email protected]


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

will it be available in both 80mm and 100mm length?


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, Both an 80 and 100mm length will be available for the Durin SL. Also an 80 and 100mm lenght for the Durin Race. We will also be coming out with a new Durin 120 in a fixed travel with Albert Select(low and high speed compression damping), and in a Travel adjust from 120mm-80mm. These are in stock now! To check out anymore of the 09' product email me at [email protected] I can send you a 09' brochure.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Magura said:


> You can purchase direct from Magura.
> 
> Magura USA
> 724 West Clem Street
> ...


olney Illinois, home of the albino squirrel!!
ive always thought you guys should do a white squirrell edition t-shirt or sticker set or something. next time i do the chicago-carbondale drive i might stop by and look for them.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Magura said:


> Yes, Both an 80 and 100mm length will be available for the Durin SL. Also an 80 and 100mm lenght for the Durin Race. We will also be coming out with a new Durin 120 in a fixed travel with Albert Select(low and high speed compression damping), and in a Travel adjust from 120mm-80mm. These are in stock now! To check out anymore of the 09' product email me at [email protected] I can send you a 09' brochure.


Would you detail the measurement from center of dropout to the bottom of the arches, in mm? This is for 650b wheel/tire clearance.

Thanks.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Magura said:


> Yes, Both an 80 and 100mm length will be available for the Durin SL. Also an 80 and 100mm lenght for the Durin Race. We will also be coming out with a new Durin 120 in a fixed travel with Albert Select(low and high speed compression damping), and in a Travel adjust from 120mm-80mm. These are in stock now! To check out anymore of the 09' product email me at [email protected] I can send you a 09' brochure.


What weight do you anticipate the 120mm travel and the 80mm - 120mm adjust forks are going to be? If in stock now where can you get them?


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Durin MD120 lists at*

1555gm for fixed 120mm travel
1585gm for adjustable 90 - 120mm travel

from 2009 brochure.


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

You can get the Durin 120 fixed and FCR direct through Magura USA.

Magura USA
724 West Clem Street
Olney, IL 62450
phone: 800-448-3876
or 618-395-2200 #230
fax: 618-395-4711
www.magurausa.com


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

As of right now I don't have that technical info or currently even a fork to measure it.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Does direct from Magura USA mean Canadians can order from there as well? Or will we be forced to go through one of the canadian distributors who are slow and have exorbitant pricing?


----------



## Magura (Jul 17, 2008)

All Canadian Sales must be done through Orange Sports Supply.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Magura said:


> All Canadian Sales must be done through Orange Sports Supply.


What about Mexican Sales?


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

how much $ are we looking at for a Durin SL?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Just got this from the team manager in Germany. Don't have too many details on it...since it is a '09-'10 product. Compared to the non-SL version it is night and day difference in the weight department. Giving it a test run this weekend when I pre-ride the Leadville 100 course. Here are some pictures for the time being.....


Now thats a sexy fork! nice color love the looks!
Are they post mount yet?

Any info or piccs of the Thor 140mm maxle axle fork?

And when will they do a coil version of the Wotan?

lastly I wish they would look at doing a 29er
thru axle 100 -120mm adjustable dual arch fork oh yeah sexy I'd be all over that, big maggies fan had 3 sets of Lousies have 08s and 07s love the 08s very clean and great improvements over 07s:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sexyblackbmw said:


> how much $ are we looking at for a Durin SL?


MSRP is $868


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Just spent 7.5 hours on the Durin SL doing some recon work of the Leadville 100 course on Sunday. This fork will be the ticket come race day. Not having to worry about messing with the lock out lever is nice. And, as with the non-SL versions, its stiff and goes where you point it. Look for a long term report here and on my website. So far, it makes me a very happy man 

Some pictures...


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

sick! I'm buying one if its close to the claimed weight of 1300 grams, comes in white, and is readily available online, or at my LBS.


----------



## jennasdad (Jan 12, 2004)

That view is just plain inspiring. Amazing. Beautiful pic. Thanks


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

KERKOVEJ said:


>


Does the leaking oil save extra weight too?

Not too sure about the reliability of the Durin in UK conditions, the two people I know with them have both had them back under warranty several times now, bit disappointing.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

dougal.s said:


> Does the leaking oil save extra weight too?
> 
> Not too sure about the reliability of the Durin in UK conditions, the two people I know with them have both had them back under warranty several times now, bit disappointing.


I have yet to have an issue with a Durin. I have been on them since March of this year. Also, every fork I have ever ridden always secretes a bit of oil the first time on trail.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I have yet to have an issue with a Durin. I have been on them since March of this year. Also, every fork I have ever ridden always secretes a bit of oil the first time on trail.


The Durin is supposed to "sweat" like this. It should be in the manual.
I have not seen a failing Durin in my area yet.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*leaking oil...*



KERKOVEJ said:


> I have yet to have an issue with a Durin. I have been on them since March of this year. Also, every fork I have ever ridden always secretes a bit of oil the first time on trail.


a fork that leaks oil like this is a bad one-period!

Forks don't have to leak. i have yet to see a motorcycle fork that leaks the way this Magura or older Pace forks leaked...and the argument was always the same: the oil is there to keep things slick

Once on a dusty trail this becomes a sticky mess, will enter inside the fork and ruin all internalls. when oil comes out there's also water and dirt getting in...no miracle here!

to sum it up:---->BAD engineering!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

nino said:


> a fork that leaks oil like this is a bad one-period!


I guess time will tell. So far....so good. I have some big rides in over the last 2 weeks....about 40 hours worth on this Durin SL. I have no complaints.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

but isn´t KERKOVEJ talking about the abundance oil that comes out of the fork in the begning, after usigt it some time, there will be no oil coming out, have seen this on Rockshox forks, marzocchi forks, manitou forks, magura forks


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Baltazar said:


> but isn´t KERKOVEJ talking about the abundance oil that comes out of the fork in the begning, after using it some time.


Yes, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## pietje (Oct 19, 2005)

What will be the main target for this Fork XC races or usage in Marathons?
Can it be use in Marathons? How stiff is it.

I want to get rid of my Fox f80x it weights a ton but am not sure to take a fork with no lockout option.... 

@ magura, on this fork the sticker on the left leg is black instead of red. Can I order these somewhere. Because of red doesn't match my bike. Thanx


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

pietje said:


> What will be the main target for this Fork XC races or usage in Marathons?
> Can it be use in Marathons? How stiff is it.
> 
> I want to get rid of my Fox f80x it weights a ton but am not sure to take a fork with no lockout option....
> ...


I am sure the main target is xc racing, but I have used it twice in 2 marathon events.....taking podium spots at both events. I am sure it will come with the red sticker as well. The green Durin above is custom color for the team.


----------



## pietje (Oct 19, 2005)

@ KERKOVEJ which fox forks did you ride previously? 

Does it feel spongy with no lock out option? Or is it by adding air pressure stiff enough?

I rather try to get a black sticker somewhere to replace to red one...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

pietje said:


> @ KERKOVEJ which fox forks did you ride previously?
> 
> Does it feel spongy with no lock out option? Or is it by adding air pressure stiff enough?
> 
> I rather try to get a black sticker somewhere to replace to red one...


I rode 
the F80X and F100X. No, it does not feel spongy. I feels a lot stiffer and smoother than the similar Fox forks I came off of. Another option is the non-SL forks from Magura that have a pretty slick remote lockout lever.


----------



## pietje (Oct 19, 2005)

I do'nt want a remote lock out no more...

It will be or a new SID race 2008/2009 version (but heavy) or a Durin 80 or 100 SL.
I have a 80 mm fox now and by taking a new 100 mm will the geometry change a bit, but I hope this will be more comfy on long trails and marathons.

Thank for you info I chess it will be the SL that will win the battle, but the new SID's are so cheap now....


----------



## FastDDS (Oct 19, 2005)

Kerkovej-

Can you go over the details of the Albert SL adjustability? Can you set the preload and dampening? Can this be done without dissasembly? Is the factory setting harsh or complaint over small bumbs? The Magura website did not have much info.

Have you ever measured the actual travel you are getting vs. the claimed travel? In other words are you getting the full 100mm of travel? On all my forks there has been quite a descrepancy between the claimed travel and what the fork actually gets.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Magura durin is the best fork ever............. to crack your ass! :thumbsup:

Photo one - Cracked magura durin arch:








forum:
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43503&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

Another cracked magura durin:








Forum:
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43152

another cracked durin on video:





ok enough for now take your conclusions  
.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

you have showed 2 forks (video and the first pictures are the same, i think), that isn´t mutch to come with. have seen atleast 10 broken rockshox and 8 broken manitou and so on, what do that say about them, realy not mutch. things broken sometimes.

looks at the pictures as that the screw to the postmount was either screwed to long in or to shot in, or maby, the person used a to big disc rotor. or as they say in the thread that you link to, if you have read it, to big torque on the screw. who knows. the only thing i know is that you linked to a thread that is some month old.

is it maby you that have one of those forks? sounds as a bitter user of a broken magura durin 

look at 



 ohhh, no, what a bad fork, a brooken fox, would that mean that fox are making bad forks, the awnser is no.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Wow, what do you expect with the person in the thread clearly stating he did NOT USE A TORQUE WRENCH? Buy high-end parts and then hack them together. Sounds like Darwin has a candidate brewing there for sure.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm just saying I see a lot of durins cracking and leaking oil latelly. Do they have good quality construction? I dont know. I'm not interested in buying one anyway.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> I'm just saying I see a lot of durins cracking and leaking oil latelly. Do they have good quality construction? I dont know. I'm not interested in buying one anyway.


I'm sorry sergio but you got to bring more to the table than that. You gave two examples, both of which don't have any indication of being the fault of the fork. Unless you provide more examples, you're not in any position to say you "see a lot of durins cracking". As fork failure is an extremely dangerous scenario I'm sure if there was as great a problem as you indicate, there would be a recall. I'm yet to hear of one.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

For its more than enough what I've read here about the forks. I'll pass thanks.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

The Durin SL I got back in late mid-July of this year is still kick'n (see first post in this thread). Here is a little video from the non-SL Durin from the other day.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> For its more than enough what I've read here about the forks. I'll pass thanks.


I am eagerly waiting for new information. I have now got two Magura's (not the weight weenie types though - Wotan and Laurin), and I keep attention to the chatter on the net, and I yet to hear any durability issues. I have been on Fox for a while, and I have seen many reports of them breaking - this does happen - but most had been due to abuse by users.

The cracked arch one seems to be from a QR tab breaking off and then the arch beeing slammed into wheel. Could be be an overtightened QR? (Not that it should be possible to break a QR mount like that) Another reason to use a bolt-on and have a clicker wrench always handy in the car..

But I strongly suspect it is baseless FUD, or just straight up BS.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> The Durin SL I got back in late mid-July of this year is still kick'n (see first post in this thread). Here is a little video from the non-SL Durin from the other day.


cool video.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> The Durin SL I got back in late mid-July of this year is still kick'n (see first post in this thread). Here is a little video from the non-SL Durin from the other day.


Wow, you're definitely getting your money's worth out of the travel on that fork on that ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I just picked up a 2008 Durin 100 Race to try in place of a new SID Team 100mm fork and right off the bat I would have to say the Durin has the most supple small bump performance of any fork I've been on. It's like riding a bike in a permanent wheelie, except you can turn and brake. At speeds well beyond what would normally be sensible on fire road type surfaces, the tire stays stuck to the ground and nothing gets through to the grips. 

The Durin is the Yin to a SID Team Yang, where the SID has been Black Box valved to be a good compromise between small bump performance and anti bob settings so I gelt I could hammer out of the saddle without worrying about locking it out, the Durin is definitely in need of a lockout (or even better just a "uphill compression damping) setting. But if I were building a marathon bike, this would be the fork that would leave you the least abused after a long day in the saddle. 

It was bang on at 1450 gms with an uncut steer tube, so that was 45gms lighter than the 100mm SID out of the box. The DLO lockout is nifty with the ability to lockout in the sagged position is great. I'm not using a remote lockout, but this is the first fork I've seen where that might be the ticket. 

If the SL behaves similarly and is lighter, it's worth a look.


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

I've been riding a Magura Durin 100 for about 3 weeks now. this fork rocks, as above 1450 uncut, 1398g trimmed down for my steerer, super supple over the small stuff, but great on larger hits. doesn't feel overly soft/bouncy, i'm running a slightly higher pressure than recommended for my weight, but just set rebound in the middle and i've not needed to do anything else - great ride out of the box.

in terms of comparison it's replacing a Pace RC39xc...the magura is only a fraction heavier, but better steering and infinitely better suspension action, i'd rate the feel (plushness and steering stiffness) on a par with the Fox 100 RLT fork I rode previously.

to sum up, it rocks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

*Product recall: Magura Durin Race 80/100 suspension forks*

I checked and my fork is in the recall group

Check your serial number http://www.service.magura.com/en/register.html


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bwaaaaahahaha.... !!!!*



rockyuphill said:


> *Product recall: Magura Durin Race 80/100 suspension forks*
> 
> I checked and my fork is in the recall group
> 
> Check your serial number http://www.service.magura.com/en/register.html


sorry - i couldn't resist here

i just checked that riding video from Kerkovej: sorry - but to ride such a smooth fireroad i don't need a suspension fork at all. When i see him use all his travel going down such a smooth, paved-like road i see that his demands on a suspension fork are not that high. Using Conti RaceKing 2.2" tires alone will smoothen that fireroad enough. Definitely no brakes here oh - i forgot - you don't have brakes anyway 'cause of the leaking fork

back to the drawing board again!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> sorry - i couldn't resist here
> 
> i just checked that riding video from Kerkovej: sorry - but to ride such a smooth fireroad i don't need a suspension fork at all. When i see him use all his travel going down such a smooth, paved-like road i see that his demands on a suspension fork are not that high. Using Conti RaceKing 2.2" tires alone will smoothen that fireroad enough. Definitely no brakes here oh - i forgot - you don't have brakes anyway 'cause of the leaking fork
> 
> back to the drawing board again!


How is that even remotely relevant? Forks do not leak, what road he rides is none of your business, and this has nothing to do with the recall - and many companies that you patronize and pump up on this board will not even admit of a problem, say nothing about issuing a recall. You came across as bitter and off the mark. Do you have personal issues with Magura?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like the fork really has a problem that can result in a cracked arch!








*During the course of our product testing we have established that the affected units in the severest of circumstances could potentially fail causing the breakage of the lower leg of the Durin Race 80/100 and that this could eventually result in a crash and possible injury to the rider.

The recall issue initially manifests itself with a crack on the front fork arch between the horizontal and vertical portion of that arch. The fork remains rideable at this stage, because the 2nd rear arch acts as a stabilizer for the lower leg, but the fork will feel indirect with a reduction in steering precision and the front tire will rub on the inside of the fork legs. If the rider continues with the broken front arch, the breakage of the 2nd rear arch is inevitable and this could then result in a crash.*

Better they recall them anyway.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Looks like the fork really has a problem that can result in a cracked arch!
> 
> Better they recall them anyway.





> Durin Marathon and Durin SL are not affected by this recall action.


It looks like it is not relevant to this particular thread.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Curmy said:


> It looks like it is not relevant to this particular thread.


well it is to me. its all the same scrap


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



Curmy said:


> How is that even remotely relevant? Forks do not leak, what road he rides is none of your business, and this has nothing to do with the recall - and many companies that you patronize and pump up on this board will not even admit of a problem, say nothing about issuing a recall. You came across as bitter and off the mark. Do you have personal issues with Magura?


well - the leaking is a common issue with these Maguras.

i was talking about the video as it was brought up to show how good it would perform...and i said on such roads it doesn't need a fork at all....so what's your problem?

correct - i don't like Magura , never did. i said so right from the beginning and it seems i still have the longer end of the stick


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> correct - i don't like Magura , never did. i said so right from the beginning and it seems i still have the longer end of the stick


Mmm. OK. Does not strike me as rational, but whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> well it is to me. its all the same scrap


Huh?


----------



## tacoma (May 10, 2006)

Weight DURIN SL with 185mm cut steerer


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



tacoma said:


> Weight DURIN SL with 185mm cut steerer


seeing they recall some forks this weight deosn't impress me much


----------



## Olsson (Apr 6, 2007)

tacoma said:


> Weight DURIN SL with 185mm cut steerer


Oh finaly an SL fork on the scale. Not much of disappointment there :thumbsup:

80mm version with 145mm cut steerer may weight in below 1300g


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> seeing they recall some forks this weight deosn't impress me much


They did not recall that fork, and keeping you impressed never was in anybody's agenda. You are impressed only with stuff you sell it seems.

P.S. Here is RockShox recalling forks: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/2074.html It happens to all of them. (Except for the clueless manufacturers of overprices carbon weenie doodads, like Ax Lightness and friends, who would never admit they do not really know what they are doing)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd love to hear some feedback from someone that has ridden both the Durin Race and the SL to get an idea of how the two damper cartridges differ. 

My Durin 100R is super supple but you would definitely need the lockout for out of the saddle climbing, so I'm assuming the race version has less small bump compliance since it is "race tuned" to not need a lockout. I'm guessing that would make it more like the SID Team or WC in ride quality.


----------



## redbulltj (May 4, 2007)

If it matters, I bought a Durin SL 100. I like the ride better than my Reba 100. With a cut steer tube it was 2.9lbs. Without the cut tube it was right at 3lbs.

I have been really impressed with how the fork tracks and how it smooths the little hits and big hits. I shaved 1/2 pound with this fork. (the Reba was 3.4lbs)

If this nino guy runs a biz.......I am going to stay far away......he sounds like a total tard.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Nino is a prick. Nothing good to say about anything other than his own flimsy, overpriced s**t. I have owned forks from all the major manufacturers, and the Durin Marathons i have now are by far the best forks i have owned. 

Leaky forks? F**k off. Have you even ridden them?

RockShox have just released the new SID to compete with the likes of the Magura SL's awesome handling. The SID Team is 1,585g, which is much heavier than the SL.


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

as a Magura Durin owner affected by the recall, i'm more than happy to keep riding a replacement set - this has been an awesome fork in the few months I've owned, I've had no oil leakage issues and have been blown away by the balance of performance and weight - which makes the Pace RC39xc feel like an outdate POS in need of an update. 

as I'm sure has been said, nice weight on the Durin SL and that's a fork unaffected by the recall.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Hadouken* said:


> Leaky forks? F**k off. Have you even ridden them?


I believe I was one for the first people to comment on these forks leaking, earlier in this thread. Leaky forks are exactly the sort of reason to avoid these forks, and were one of the reasons I was thoroughly put off by these forks. I'll list the others and go into more detail.

- They leak on display in the shop. No fork should do this, and I don't want to hear any BS about them being over-filled with oil, as that smells of poor QC during manufacture. If they leak oil out, then crap is going to get in (a big issue in the UK).
- A friend bought an early set (non SL) almost a year ago now, they leaked out of the box, and on ever ride after. Visit to supplier #1.
- The post mount developed a crack. Visit to supplier #2, new lowers.
- Now, the new lowers turn out to be in the recalled group. Visit to supplier #3.

I don't think any person on seeing such a list of faults would buy a set over a (now proven, myself and many racing peers have run them for a whole race season with no problems) fork like the SID, unless they are so short-sighted to think that weight is the be-all and end-all.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dougal.s said:


> - They leak on display in the shop.


The one I have seen did not leak. (Nor does my Wotan or Laurin for that matter)



dougal.s said:


> I don't think any person on seeing such a list of faults would buy a set over a (now proven, myself and many racing peers have run them for a whole race season with no problems) fork like the SID, unless they are so short-sighted to think that weight is the be-all and end-all.


This is a list of hearsay.

I ride a new SID, and it is nowhere near as well performing as Durin or other Magura forks, independent of weight.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Curmy said:


> I ride a new SID, and it is nowhere near as well performing as Durin or other Magura forks, independent of weight.


Correct.


----------



## kentkreitler (Jul 29, 2006)

I have used two Durin MD80R this past summer. Done the Trans Germany and several marathons and lots of training. None of the forks have leaked, cracked or anything bad.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

nino said:


> i just checked that riding video from Kerkovej: sorry - but to ride such a smooth fireroad i don't need a suspension fork at all. When i see him use all his travel going down such a smooth, paved-like road i see that his demands on a suspension fork are not that high. Using Conti RaceKing 2.2" tires alone will smoothen that fireroad enough. Definitely no brakes here oh - i forgot - you don't have brakes anyway 'cause of the leaking fork


Here is that "such a smooth, paved-like road" that is ridden in the video...








</a>

Could you ride it with no suspension? Sure, why not.
Could you go as fast? Maybe.
Would it be comfortable with out a front fork? Personally, no.
Would I want to ride that road again with no front fork after being in the saddle for 8 hours? Not really.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

How does the SL compare to the standard Durin Race version in terms of suppleness and small bump absorption? I am still knocked out by my 100R's supple small bump performance, but would like to pursue that extra weight saving if the SL version isn't more like the SID in terms of that small hit and chatter.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> How does the SL compare to the standard Durin Race version in terms of suppleness and small bump absorption? I am still knocked out by my 100R's supple small bump performance, but would like to pursue that extra weight saving if the SL version isn't more like the SID in terms of that small hit and chatter.


Personally, I feel that the Durin Race has better small bump absorption. The SL is just a tad bit stiffer. It's kind'a like the inertia valving from FOX.....but better than FOX.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That's news I can use. :thumbsup:


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife and I just got two 100mm Durin SL forks. Weight for each, uncut, was 1360 grams. It's nice when parts come in UNDER advertised weight 

My wife also got some of the new Martas.... I LOVE the lever feel of the new brake. We both ran Marta SLs before... and these are much nicer. Too bad my Martas are in good shape still... maybe something needs to "happen" to them :thumbsup:


----------



## kentkreitler (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok, it moves. How much? Is it like a unlocked Durin MD80R?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't have a regular Durin to compare to, and we haven't had a chance to ride these outside yet. But, it seems that once the travel is activated that it's pretty supple. But the initial movement is firm. I'm assuming its the platform setting. Hard to tell from just messing around with it a bit. 

FYI, the shock pumps the Magura forks come with are really nice


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

KERKOVEJ said:


> The Durin SL I got back in late mid-July of this year is still kick'n (see first post in this thread). Here is a little video from the non-SL Durin from the other day.


What camera did you use to shoot this? How and where was it mounted? Any pics of showing the mounted camera?

Thanks,
Carlos
iClique


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

What kind of pressure for your weight is everyone running in these? How about rebound? My wife and I just got Durin SLs a while back and it's taking some time to dial them in. It seems that a good bit ore pressure is needed than the recommend. 

Even then, there is a fair amount of suspension movement when out of the saddle, particularly on smoother climbs. We were both coming off of the newer SID Teams, with Poplocks.... maybe we were just too spoiled, being able to lock the fork out quickly and easily. 

Everything I had read stated the maguras did a great job of controlling bob with their preset pedaling platform.... but would open up for decent sized bumps. I weigh about 175lbs read to ride and my wife is 120lbs with gear on. I could understand if my weight is overcoming the pedaling platform.... but it seems unlikely that she is doing the same thing. 

Maybe we just need to get some more time on them.... our trail time has been very limited due to weather here in the midwest. We're leaving for Colorado and Utah on Sunday for a week of riding... so we least we'll have a good area to test settings. 

Cheers!


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Here is that "such a smooth, paved-like road" that is ridden in the video...


Well the pic isn't what the video shows so you should not be upset if people use the video to draw conclusions. Personally I would like 6 inches front and rear b/c I like riding on a sofa anyway even on a fire road . It is clear though that most races are on relatively technically unchallenging courses b/c of a myriad of issues trying to host a race on technical single track.


----------



## MazaX (Feb 14, 2009)

briscoelab said:


> What kind of pressure for your weight is everyone running in these? How about rebound? My wife and I just got Durin SLs a while back and it's taking some time to dial them in. It seems that a good bit ore pressure is needed than the recommend.
> 
> Even then, there is a fair amount of suspension movement when out of the saddle, particularly on smoother climbs. We were both coming off of the newer SID Teams, with Poplocks.... maybe we were just too spoiled, being able to lock the fork out quickly and easily.
> 
> ...


That would be nice to know more about the Magura SL! Please the results of your testing this week.
I want to buy a Magura, I like the weight of the SL but maybe is better the Durin 100 with the remote lock-out.

Thanks.


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

Perhaps not the fork we were hoping for...

After clocking up the 35th mile, my forks have locked rigid. And appears to have done so on the journey home - so not even JRA! Pretty sure they were working when I finished the ride today (I'm sure I would have noticed!), but had stopped working when I rolled the bike back into my garage.

Wonderful.


----------



## yikmag (Jul 11, 2011)

What is the feature of "Albert SL: Fix compression damping cartridge? is it similar to the fox called "TERRALOGIC" function?

Thank you!


----------



## kentkreitler (Jul 29, 2006)

No, it's more simple with firmer setting for the first mm of travel.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there a V's version?


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone else getting a lot of oil seeping out onto the stanchions of their Durin SL?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

daponik said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of oil seeping out onto the stanchions of their Durin SL?


Only everyone  I think it's a "feature". :madman:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

daponik said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of oil seeping out onto the stanchions of their Durin SL?


I have installed Enduro seals on my Durin Marathon and Wotan. Added extra lubrication oil (stupid easy to service those forks). Works fine.

I think they have switched to grease this model year, so that would be somewhat moot.


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm, I just noticed the seepage was only really pronounced after storing the bike upside down. Doesn't seem to be happening during normal riding.

So where can I find instructions on how to service these forks?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quick quesiton, anybody have an idea of when Magura is going to wake up and realize the whole 29er thing isn't just a fad? Would be nice to have the option for those of us riding big wheels.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd be happy if they did a 15mm QR version of the Durin.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> I'd be happy if they did a 15mm QR version of the Durin.


It is like they are still living in the 90's by being so slow to adapt to these options that are quickly becoming standard on many bikes.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

daponik said:


> Hmm, I just noticed the seepage was only really pronounced after storing the bike upside down. Doesn't seem to be happening during normal riding.
> 
> So where can I find instructions on how to service these forks?


http://forums.mtbr.com/4725679-post8.html

Basic service is stupid easy on them.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> It is like they are still living in the 90's by being so slow to adapt to these options that are quickly becoming standard on many bikes.


 Why? What do you expect from a fork with 15 mm QR compared to "normal" QR?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

rarekin said:


> Why? What do you expect from a fork with 15 mm QR compared to "normal" QR?


Stiffer, safer and easier to use.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

Axe said:


> Stiffer, safer and easier to use.


 In the stiffness department the thing is as good as it gets (compared to its 15 mm QR rivals).

Easier to use: I doubt it.

Safer: in theory that is true, in practice there is no safety issue with the normal QR.

Some of us actually appreciate the fact, that there are producers, that are not constantly introducing new, "better" standards, just for the sake of it. It is a XC fork, after all.


----------



## hedgeboar (Jun 28, 2011)

rarekin said:


> Some of us actually appreciate the fact, that there are producers, that are not constantly introducing new, "better" standards, just for the sake of it. It is a XC fork, after all.


Exactly. It's like these ridiculous 31.8mm diameter handlebars. Probably great for downhillers etc., but they just add weight and look silly on a bike with proper <600mm width bars.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rarekin said:


> Why? What do you expect from a fork with 15 mm QR compared to "normal" QR?


I know what you mean. The internet is just a trend...and smartphones...who the heck will buy those things? Why would anybody innovate to try to make something better:thumbsup:


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> I know what you mean. The internet is just a trend...and smartphones...who the heck will buy those things? Why would anybody innovate to try to make something better:thumbsup:


 Do you buy yourself a F150 just because you want to be safer on the road?

Besides, all things being equal, a fork with 15 mm QR is always heavier than a fork with normal QR. And this is WW.:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Fox 15mm QR is certainly faster to get on and off than a 9mm QR with the lawyer tabs, the 15mm dropouts do a better job of aligning the brake disc and caliper, and the hub is easier to align with the dropouts.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rarekin said:


> Do you buy yourself a F150 just because you want to be safer on the road?
> 
> Besides, all things being equal, a fork with 15 mm QR is always heavier than a fork with normal QR. And this is WW.:thumbsup:


Not sure what your refering to with the F150 comment, but sorry no full size truck here.

As for the 15mm vs QR, screw them both I have a Lefty. Who doesn't...this is a WW forum right:thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

rarekin said:


> In the stiffness department the thing is as good as it gets (compared to its 15 mm QR rivals).


It will be stiffer still.



rarekin said:


> Easier to use: I doubt it.


Don't.



rarekin said:


> Safer: in theory that is true, in practice there is no safety issue with the normal QR.


Very practical to me. I did screw up QR once during a night time flat fix - 20 hours into an adventure race.



rarekin said:


> Some of us actually appreciate the fact, that there are producers, that are not constantly introducing new, "better" standards, just for the sake of it. It is a XC fork, after all.


15mm is here to stay and QR will go out. Its a fact. It is an established standard. I like Magura forks, and currently ride Durin Marathon with a bolt-on 9mm Hadley axle, but I would have been happier with a 15mm.

Weight penalty is negligible for me, as QR adapters on the hubs I use are heavier then QR adapters.



rarekin said:


> Do you buy yourself a F150 just because you want to be safer on the road?


No, but I did buy Mercedez R-class minivan instead - big and better handling then SUVs. And my other car is a Honda minivan as well - practical and safe.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

People can find out for themselves...


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who honestly couldn't really tell a difference between a nice steel QR and the 15QR :skep:. I rode my bike with a Ti KCNC skewer, then a bike with 15QR (fox), and then a bike with a normal steel skewer (I beleive it was a DT Swiss), The 15QR was quite a bit stiffer than the KCNC skewer, but I couldn't really tell a difference between the 15QR and the steel skewer. Not saying I'll never ride a 15QR, but IMO it's not worth the hassle and money to buy a new fork just to have 15QR.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The Fox 15mm QR is certainly faster to get on and off than a 9mm QR with the lawyer tabs, the 15mm dropouts do a better job of aligning the brake disc and caliper, and the hub is easier to align with the dropouts.


 I have never had any problems with 9 mm. QR and alignments. When done properly there is no "better". As for faster - faster doesn't necessarily equal better (and you are plain wrong when you speak about taking off your wheel faster than 9 mm QR. We have done this already). Unless you are a racer in a competitive situation you are not trying to break the world record every time you perform an operation, that includes manipulation with the QR, are you? I know I don't. The same goes for my riding buddies.

On the other hand - in the past I had problems with the 20 mm through axle of my Marzocchi AM SL1. So, from my point of view, I have had more problems with thru axle than with 9 mm QRs.

I think that a lot of people misinterpret my remark: Magura has chosen to produce a fork, that is performing quite well. The fork doesn't have a 15 mm QR and only "normal" 9 mm QR, but it is still up there with the best forks. I am not saying, that 15 mm QR doesn't have its place, but let us not criticize the producer for not introducing "the latest and greatest", because it is not clear whether the 15 mm QR solves any important issues (when we speak about short travel XC forks). I 'd rather have a fork that performs excellent and is with 9 mm QR (which I do, because I am a happy Magura Durin user), than some fancy 15 mm QR fork that performs sub par or performs just as good, but costs more (Fox? - Europe).

I read a lot of people find it easier to operate with 15 mm QR fork. So be it, but let's see what we have:

Stiffness: My experience is, that the Durin is as stiff as its main rivals with 15 mm. That has been proven in test as well ( Bike - Magazin 01/2011)

Reliability: Like I said - in theory 15 mm QR is more reliable, but in practice they are the same. The users, that are referring to the 9 mm QR as a source of problems, admit, that they have done things wrong, which can happen with any system, no matter how reliable.

Versatility: The 9 mm QR is the king - tuning, accessibility, variety

Weight: 9 mm QR is lighter (all things being equal)

So, there are also positives about having a 9 mm QR fork.

@ DavidR

The stiffness of the Lefty fork is second to none, that is true. It is also one of the lightest. But there is a reason, why this fork is not more common. German - A, anyone? Also, I don't understand your remark - didn't know the Olympics in Beijing took place in the nineties. And we can speak about more recent events if need be, you know.

One last remark: it seems, that someone has to check his facts, before making a statement: Magura doesn't have a problem with "adapting new technologies" when they think, that that solves real problems. 120 mm travel forks with 15 mm QR and 80/100 mm forks without.


----------

